# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008



## Johnnie Walker (26. März 2008)

......


----------



## dcpolo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

Übrigens sehr geile Homepage- gute Berichte und vor allem... sehr guter Musik Geschmack!!!:m


----------



## BadnerPower (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

jup,da muss ich meinem vorredner zustimmen.nice hp:m
wollte schon letzte saison eine machen wurde aber iwie nix,naja dieses jahr wird alles anders|supergri

ps:  bullet sind die besten#h

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

ich geh am samstag ma wieder zu uns an see 
werd dann berichten ob ich was gefangen hab


gruß
Marco


----------



## BadnerPower (27. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@ Johnnie Walker Jägermeister Amaretto Kellergeister...
ok können wir machen#h


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (27. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen...


----------



## BadnerPower (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

so,hab meine 8m stippe gerichtet,futterreste von letzen jahr müssen ja auch noch verbaucht werden:q
mal sehen was so geht,denke mal das mit Rotaugen zurechnen ist,evtl noch n Brassen.Werde Fotos machen|wavey:


----------



## BadnerPower (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

so komme gerade wieder,und habe mit ner 8m stippe in einem kanal gefischt 13m breit 1m tiefe.
Zuerst habe ich schnell den Platz ausgelotet,Tiefe eingestellt,Futter rein und los gings.
Es folgte auch gleich der ersehnte Biss,war aber nur ein Rotauge von 15cm.Kurz darauf hatte ich einen schönen Biss,die Pose tauchte sofort ab und es war ein Brassen mit guten 6pfund der mir kurz vor dem keschern ausschlitze.Danach war ne Zeit lang nix,aber es folgte als nächstes gleich wieder ein Brassen mit 3Pfund.In der nächsten Stunde ging nicht viel bis auf ein paar Rotaugen,doch dann hatte ich nocheinmal einen hammerharten Biss und ich merkte sofort,dass dies kein Brassen war.Nach 3min Drill kam sie zur Oberfläche und ich konnte sie keschern,eine schöne Schleie mit guten 4Pfund,mein neuer PB:vik:Nach dem Radau,welchen die Schleie beim Drill gemacht hat,lief nix mehr außer ein paar kleine Rotaugen und ich packte meine Sachen zusammen und ging wieder heim nach einem gelungenem Auftakt in die Saison 2008#6
PS:Ich Vollidi..hab vergessen Batterien in die Digicam zu machen,deshalb leider keine Bilder,iwie passiert mir das nur dann wenn ich auch was zum Fotografieren fange|evil:

gruß badner


----------



## carp95 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hast du denn die Fische nicht behalten? In deiner Wohnung hättest du doch sicher batterien gehabt! Oder bist du ein Catch & Release Freund?


----------



## BadnerPower (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ja,ich bin eig ein C&R Freund,was aber nicht heißt dass ich keine Fische mit nach Hause nehme und esse.Ich nehme eigentlich nur Barsche und Hechte gelegentlich mit nach Hause.
Zu deiner Frage,wie soll ich die Fische mit nach Hause nehmen ohne sie zu töten und essen wollen?#c


----------



## karpfen-freak (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

dieses rotauge war das größte von den 17 gefangenden fischen. es war 28cm lang und wog 300g.es hat einen schönen strammen drill an der stippe geliefert!!!!|rolleyes
(bild folgt in den nächsten tagen)


----------



## Max1994 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,
war heute mit der Feederrute an meinem Vereinsgewässer angeln.
Habe einen Aland von 55cm und ca.1Kg Gewicht gefangen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

ein dickes Rotauge ging heute um ca 21Uhr an das angebotene Wurmbündel...

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/2899/rotauge1tv0.jpg

eigentlich sollte darauf die erste Schleie 2008 gehen#t


----------



## BadnerPower (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

schönes rotauge#6


----------



## -_Peters_- (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Aloha...#h
 Ich war gestern, bei dem super Wetter, mit nem Kumpel zum Angeln los... 
 Dabei habe ich einen 55´er Spiegelkarpfen gefangen (mein erster Kaprfen überhaupt ) und er einen 20´er Schuppenkarpfen... 
 Und natürlich nicht zu verachten den 75´er Schuppenkarpfen, den wir mit ´nem Kescher aus dem Bach geholt haben ;+... 
Der muss wohl bei der Überschwemmung dahin gelangt sein |rolleyes#c...
Naja war ganz interessant ...
Fotos haben wir auch gemacht, allerdings nur mit nem Handy wofür wir kein Datenkabel haben, um das Foto auf den Rechner zu ziehen :c...


----------



## -_Peters_- (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri Dank... Jau wurd auch Zeit, oder?!


----------



## fantine (6. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo
War gestern angeln am Winterhafen mit mein
Bruder Michael wir hatten nur ein zupfer gehabt und ich auch
Mein Bruder hatte ein Brassen gefangen aber der Fisch hat 
Sich los gerissen wie schade, oder nicht? Da am Winterhafen war tote Hose 
Dabei habe ich einen Futterkorb verloren.
Bis bald, Anja|wavey:


----------



## Hermann W. (6. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute für 2,5 Stunden mit meinem Sohn (7 Jahre) an unserem Vereinsteich! Ergebnis: 1 Gründling, 3 Rotaugen (das größte hatte 24 cm) und eine größere Brasse (ca. 40 cm). Da das Wetter auch mitgespielt hat, war es ein richtig schöner Kurzansitz! 
Köder waren übrigens Dendrobenda und Mais.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch Hermann#h
Habt ihr eigendlich Stever-stücke vom Verein aus ???


----------



## Hermann W. (6. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Pit,

ich bin nicht im Sendern Verein, dieser hat ein Steverstück zwischen Lüdinghausen und Senden und die Strecke direkt in Senden. 
Ich bin Mitglied im Sportfischerverein Dülmen, der hat leider keine Steverstrecken gepachtet.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Hermann W. schrieb:


> Hallo Pit,
> 
> ich bin nicht im Sendern Verein, dieser hat ein Steverstück zwischen Lüdinghausen und Senden und die Strecke direkt in Senden.
> Ich bin Mitglied im Sportfischerverein Dülmen, der hat leider keine Steverstrecken gepachtet.
> ...


 
Ich bin im Selmer Verein.
Jedoch ist bei uns die Stever so schlecht geworden an Weißfischbestand das es sich wirklich nicht mehr lohnt überhaupt noch dort hin zu fahren.#c


----------



## Hermann W. (8. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Zur Stever kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich habe mir vor ca. 4 Wochen mal eine Tageskarte für das Stück zwischen Senden und Lüdinghausen geholt und einen schönen 65´er Karpfen gefangen. Das war aber auch der einzige Biss. Ich werde es aber im Sommer noch mal probieren.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

das linke pic ist weltklasse!!!!!!!!



ich war am letzten samstag am vereinsteich beim anangeln

habe gefeedert-konnte 6 (44-49cm) nette brassen überlisten-ALLE hatten schon Leichausschlag!!!!!!!

köder war 1 minirotwurn+1 made vorgeschaltet

bisse waren gaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig!


----------



## mr.krabs (10. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hatte heute eine 30er Brasse. Nicht besonders viel, aber ich freu mich trotzdem.

So ein Idiot hat mich von meinem Lieblingsplatz an der Buhne verjagt, konnte aber ein paar Meter flussabwärts die Brasse landen (und ein paar Fehlbisse). Das Wetter war wenigstens schön und es hat Spaß gemacht|supergri


----------



## Ronacts (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> War heute kurz am Wasser und wollte eig ein paar Bafos fangen, konnte aber nich wiederstehen nebenbei einige Würfe mit Tauwurm am Jig zu machen^^


 
wie funktioniert das? Tauwurm am Jig -hat man da keine Pose dran?

Gruß0 Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ne du holst ein Jigkopf fädelst einen Tauwurm drauf und führst das wie einen Gufi oder Twister

mfg Flo


----------



## NoiseKick (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute 

war am Samstag mal wieder an meinem Vereinsgewässer der Ruhr in Witten.
Konnte dann nach 25 Minuten die erste Barbe des Jahres keschern.
Die Barbe ging in der Fahrrinne an ein dickes Madenbündel.
Ging ab wie ne Rakete in der Strömung 
Gewicht 3.4kg 59cm


----------



## fantine (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo
War heute am Winterhafen mit meinen Bruder Michael
Und habe einen Brassen gefangen. Hatte auf ein Rotwurm gebissen 
Große: 34 cm, das war mein Sonntags fisch gewesen und hatte auch 
Natürlich spaß gemacht. Freue mich schon auf nächsten Angeln. 






bis bald. Anja


----------



## Hermann W. (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Komme gerade von unserem Vereinsteich zurück. Ich habe dort mit einem Kumpel von 16:30 - 21:00 Uhr gefischt. Ergebnis: zwei größere Brassen (ca. 40 cm), zwei Satzkarpfen (ca. 30 cm) einen schönen Barsch (23 cm) und noch ein paar Rotaugen und einen Gründling. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
Fotos habe ich gemacht, bin aber zu faul sie hochzuladen!|supergri

Gruß Hermann


----------



## punkarpfen (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich war am 4./5. April los. Eigentlich hatte ich es auf Karpfen abgesehen und mit Boilies und Pellets angefüttert. Gegen 20 Uhr hatte ich den ersten Biss. Leider ist mir der Fisch trotz mäßiger Gegenwehr abgegangen. 2 Std. später der nächste Biss; meine neue PB Brasse mit 10 Pfd. 200g. In der Nacht konnte ich noch 2 weitere Brassen landen (9 Pfd. und 7 Pfd.). Köder waren Boilies. Leider war der Drill an 3.5lbs. Ruten eher unspektakulär. Auch wenn mein Kescher jetzt stinkt, freue ich mich doch sehr über die Brassenstrecke.


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Brassen, ich musst auch 3 Jahre warten bis ich an meinem Gewässer neben Karpfen und Schleien mal einen von der eher ungeliebten Fischsorte an den haken bekam.
Waren am WE am Vereinsgewässer auf Karpfen die aber leider kein Lust hatten zu beissen, deswewgen entschlossen wir uns zur allgemeinen Belustigung die letzte Woche eingesetzten Forellen die uns mit ihren Sprüngen verrückt gemacht hatten zu überlisten. Mit einer Rute fingen wir dann von morgens 8 bis abends 5 ca. 50 Forellen bis 60cm, von denen die meisten im Catch and Release wieder schwimmen durften. Am saubersten haben wir die schönen Tiere mit einem gummishad- schwänzchen auf einem 6er schonhaken fangen können. 

grüße Christian


----------



## Schuschek (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War gestern auch mal ein bisschen stippen und konnte ca 20 Brassen, 1 Plötze und ein paar "Mischlinge" fangen. Die Durchschnittsgröße war ordentlich. Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Dann mal PEtri Heil!!


----------



## Krüger82 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri und respekt da kamen ja ein paar kilo zusammen!!!!

Mfg Krüger


----------



## Werner G (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Klopper!
Petri!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

So war gestern auch mal wieder ein bisschen Feedern und konnte am leichten Gerät ein paar schöne Rotaugen fangen.
Siehe Bilder.
Das Größte hatte 48cm und 1,5kg und eine Brasse mit 55cm und 2kg!
Insgesamt waren es 26 Rotaugen von 30cm -48cm und eine Brasse.
Unglaublich war das wir kein Rotauge unter 30cm hatten.Das gesamt gewicht war 15,6kg.

Mfg Marvin














Mfg Marvin


----------



## Muschel-Michel (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri#6...da hast du ja gut aufgeschlagen und schöne Fische.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!#6


gruss Micha#h


----------



## Krüger82 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Das nenn ich mal sehr guten fang!!!! Fettes petri mach weiter so!!!

Mfg


----------



## Bobbycar87 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri auch von meiner Seite.

Wunderschöne Rotaugen sind das, ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche auch solche Kaliber an den Haken bekomme.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Danke euch allen!
Ja da war ein echt geiler Tag und an meiner sehr leichten Feeder und meiner Winkelpicker
hat das auch richtig Spaß gemacht.

Mfg Marvin

An alle weiterhin Petri Heil.


----------



## Krüger82 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Das kann ich mir vorstellen!! An leichtem gerät macht es am meisten spaß!!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Schuschek (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum sehr guten Fangergebnis!
Hatte Heute beim Schleienangeln etliche gute Rotaugen, einen Brassen, diverse Güstern und die üblichem Mischungen. Schleien hatten nicht gebissen und bei dem starken Wind, war die Bissanzeige und Angelei eher schwierig.
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## mr.krabs (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den vielen Fischen.

Ich war heute am Rhein und habe meine ersten zwei Rotaugen gelandet. 28 und 30 cm waren sie groß.
Die große Überraschung kam beim Ausnehmen. Beide Bäuche waren voller Rogen. Die hatten sogar mehr Rogen als andere Organe drin. Ein bisschen tats mir Leid, aber meine Mutter freut sich drüber.


----------



## Werner G (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@ Spinn & Jerk:

Tolle Fische! *Respekt*
Ganz, ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## Verstippt (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Wow, Spinn&Jerk, schon nach dem Fang _eines _Rotauges von 3Pfd. und nem knappen halben Meter würde ich mich vor Freude einnässen, aber gleich ein ganzer Schwarm? Fantastische Bilder, monströses Petri Heil.


----------



## Werner G (21. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Verstippt schrieb:


> Wow, Spinn&Jerk, schon nach dem Fang _eines _Rotauges von 3Pfd. und nem knappen halben Meter würde ich mich vor Freude einnässen, aber gleich ein ganzer Schwarm? Fantastische Bilder, monströses Petri Heil.


So was in der Richtung wollte ich auch ausdrücken, fand aber nicht die rechten Worte


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hier mal ein Foto von 4,5 Kg "lippischen Lachs". :q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Brassen Surfer 

Nein Scherz hamma geiles Teil .
Auf was hasste die gefangen?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche.

Mfg Marvin

Ps:Nächstes WE gehst wieder ein die Geheimstelle und dann gehts vll. wieder so ab.Wer weiß mal sehen ;-)


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Auf Boilie. Viel ERfolg beim Plötzenangeln. Hammer Teile!


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War gestern mal am Vereinsgewässer,wegen dem starken Wind stand meine Montage oft senkrecht im Wind,war nicht leicht zu angeln,zu meiner Schande gesteh ich noch ca 15 bisse versemmelt zu haben War schon länger nicht mehr los vl liegts daran.naja ist trotzdem was beirum gekommen^^
Petri allen anderen.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

So war heute ma wieder los un hab mein ersten Fisch 2008 gefangen^^

es ist eine mini rotfeder


----------



## DYNABLASTER (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Geile Fische habt ihr da! 
Gruß aus Serbien


----------



## Molke-Drink (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

So ich war gestern auch nochmal los,leider kein biss vonner brasse aber das kommt bestimmt noch...
Petrie all!


----------



## Norge Fan (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War heute auf meinem Hausgewässer (See)nur mit der Stippe unterwegs.Von 5.30-11.30 nur ein Biss.Eine Brasse.Sind alle am Laichen und muss deshalb noch ein bissel warten.Gruß#hRenè


----------



## Molke-Drink (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute an nem Altarm,hatte meine Sachen noch nicht aufgebaut da sah ich nen Kollegen der ungewöhnlich viele Bisse hatte,naja ich schnell aufgebaut ne Kopfstange mit nem Kastik drin(nennt man das so)zack boom keine 10sec vergingen und die erste Rotauge von ca 25cm an land,dies ging kurze zeit weiter so.Bis ich dachte ich hätte nen Hänger aber plötzlich bewegte er sich, das Gummi war schon ca.3m lang und kurz vorm reispunkt und ich merkte das sich etwas bewegte nach ca 10min sah ich eine verdammt große brasse ca 60cm,ich kannte sowas nie zuvor bin mehr so der Raubfisch angler.aber als sie dann fast nach 15min vorm kescher war schlug sie mit dem kopf und durch war das 8er vorfach:rnaja das war wollts euch mal erzählen ^^


----------



## schriever (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo, war heute ne Runde Feedern um den Brassen nachzustelle. Nach recht verhaltenem Anfang fingen die Fische nach ca. 3 Stunden ganz gut an zu beißen. Kaum hatte ich die ersten Brassen gelandet biss plötzlich etwas ganz großen an den Haken. Mit meiner dünnen Winklepicker hatte ich dem Fisch nicht viel entgegen zu setzten, so das es über 1 Stunde dauerte bis ich den Fisch überhaupt zu sehen bekam. Ein riesiger Hecht (geschätzte 1m+)hatte sich meine 3 Maden geschnappt #q#q#q, zumindest saß der Haken ganz vorne im Maul. 
Leider hatte ich nur meinen Friedfischkescher dabei, welchen der Hecht im kurzen Prozess zu Keinholz verarbeitete. Es passte ehh nur der Kopf vom Fisch ins Netz.( Fische bis 10 Pfund kann man damit ohne Probleme landen) Bis ich einen anderen Kescher organisieren konnte hatte der Hecht sich um einen Holzpfahl gewickelt und konnte die Hakenschnur leicht durchtrennen. So verlor ich den Fisch nach 2 Stunden Drill. #c Meine Kollegen mit denen ich los war beschlossen danach nicht mehr im See zu Baden. (Zitat "Nachher beißt der mir das Bein ab)"|supergri 
Wer den ultimativen Drill erleben will sollte mal mit der ultrafeinen Winklepicker auf Großhechte gehen.|supergri
Naja, habe dann noch ganz gut Brassen gefangen, aber das ist nur ein schwacher trost....
Die großen haben um die 1800g bei 53 cm...


----------



## Hackersepp (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil, schöne Strecke! 

Bei uns beissen die Brachsen gar nicht mehr, die haben momentan was anderes im Sinn als fressen...|rolleyes

Achja, viel Spaß beim Steg putzen, der Brachsenschleim geht bestimmt besonders gut vom Holz:q


----------



## schaumburg4 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri ich habe erst einen einzigen Brassen an meinem hausgewässer (MLK) gefangen  und das so lange ich angel. An sowas wie in deiner Story wird man sich sein ganzes Leben garantiert daran erinnern. Ich hatte mal beim Nachtangeln (starke Rute, 0.30mm mono (platinum royal) und hatte da ein fisch dran, als ob ich ne 0.12mm hätte und keine bremse ging der weg habe nur noch einmal nen gewaltigen Schimmer von der Flanke gesehen und puff ist die Schnur durch und zwar nicht am knoten^^
Ich werde dieses gefühl auch glaube ich nie vergessen...
LG Schaumburg


----------



## loki73 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

moin

also bei uns im vereinssee gibbet es ja monsterfische. solche großen brassen in riesigen stückzahlen, einfach wahnsinn.

trotzdem konnte ich es nach langer pause nicht lassen mal eine kleine angelrunde einzulegen. 

ich war ca. 14.00 uhr bis 16.30 uhr am teich, und habe diverse kleine rotaugen bis 15 cm, und ein paar schönere " klodeckel " gehakt.
das verhältnis matchrute und feeder hielt sich die waage.

hmm, wie bekomm ich die bilder jetzt hier hin? 

morgen muss ich mal schauen was die karpfenspezies so fangen konnten. bei dem futtereinsatz müssten die ne ganze armee karpfen fangen können.


euch allen ein petri


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also bei uns im vereinssee gibbet es ja monsterfische. solche großen brassen in riesigen stückzahlen, einfach wahnsinn.
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich doch an einen Nachtansitz mit Freunden Ein 8kg Brassen und ein 7,5er Brassen|rolleyesZurzeitiger Blinker Rekord:g|rolleyes:g

Platz 1 und 2 habe ich belegt


----------



## schriever (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die petris, war wirklich ein tolles erlebniss.

War heute Morgen nochmal los. Die Brassen hatten  keinen so großen Hunger und haben in recht ungewöhnlich großen Zeitabständen gebissen. Fange meine Fische sonst immer in recht kurzer Zeit, heute dagegen war keine Schwarmbildung zu erkennen....


----------



## Blink* (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

scheinst ja echt viel Hunger zu haben |kopfkrat:q


----------



## schriever (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Naja, die Fische esse ich nicht allein, hab da n abnehmer... Zurücksetzen ist Aufgrund von Hegemaßnahmen allesdings alles andere als gut fürs Gewässer....


----------



## Molke-Drink (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

So ich war auch mal wieder los 2 Tage,die Fischen haben eig recht gut gebissen.hier mal ein paar Bilder,und jeder Fisch durfte wieder schwimmen!!!#6Es hat noch mehr Fisch gebissen hab aber nur die besten geknipst:q


----------



## HotHotHechti (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab gestern eine 50 cm lange und 1,55 KG schwere Brasse gefangen.


----------



## Schildifreak (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab gestern als Beifang beim Aalfischen eine 70cm lange Barbe gefangen! :q


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

hab gestern am Rein bei Hochwasser eine Brasse von 52 cm und geschätzten 2,5 kg erwischt !!
köder war ein Wurm !! den wurm hab ich nur gebadet weil die barsche nicht wollten !!^^


----------



## Krüger82 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Habe gestern 21 brassen, 23 rotaugen und 3 barsche verhaften können!!! Leider alle fische in entäuschenden größen!!!! Hat aber trotzdem verdammt viel spaß gemacht!!

mfg Krüger


----------



## Brassenfan (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

war heute beim hegefischen und hatte drei super brassen und einen super döbel ! habe leider noch zwei richtige brocken verloren ! hab mit der kopfrute und caster mademix geangelt :vik:


----------



## tenchhunter (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute mal wieder zum Feedern an der Altmühl............
Lange Zeit ging gar NIX!!!!!
Dann endlich, ein ganz vorsichtiger Biss.......Und das Ergebniss war dann dieser Brummer: 87cm, 18Pfd!


----------



## Krüger82 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch netter fisch!!! Das hat bestimmt spaß gemacht an der feeder!!

mfg


----------



## schriever (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War heut nochmal los. Hatte echt die seuche an den Fingern. mindestens 70% Aussteiger. Hatte andere Haken als sonst, aber kann das so viel ausmachen. Die Fische waren heut allerdings auch besonders kampfstark. 3-5 Minuten musste man die Brassen schon Drillen um überhaupt mal eine übern Kescher zu ziehen. Naja, dennoch ganz gut gefangen.
Größter Fisch: Brassen 57cm 2250g


----------



## Molke-Drink (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Naja es war eigentlich nicht so kalt,es war auch kein Nachtansitzt es war glaub ich halb 10...Die Brasse hat auch schon ehr gebissen.
Trotz Hegemaßnahme würde ich die Brasse zurücksetzten,bald sind keine mehr da


----------



## Krüger82 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Trotz Hegemaßnahme würde ich die Brasse zurücksetzten,bald sind keine mehr da


 
Dann kennst du den see nicht!!!!!!


----------



## schriever (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Der See hat schon nen guten Bestand und ist mit 16 Hektar auch nicht so klein als das man ihn mit 3 Ansitzen leer fischen könnte....


----------



## Krüger82 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der see kurz über 30 hektar!!!Nur als anmerkung!!! Der bestand an fischen (vorallem an brassen) ist sehr sehr gut!! Wenn du den leerfischen möchtest hast du verdammt viel vor!!

mfg


----------



## Molke-Drink (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Naja ich bin ja in 2 Vereinen,der eine hatte auch Probleme mit seinem Gewässer,dort war der Brassenbestand auch sehr hoch...
Es gab auch sehr oft ein Hegefischen und es wurd auch gut gefangen,aber heute merkt man erst das es einfach zu viel war.


----------



## schriever (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Bin ebenfalls in 2 Vereinen, beide haben Gewässer mit hervorragendem Brassenbestand. Besonders bei uns an der Treene ist jedes Wochenende ein Hegefischen, dennoch ist der Bestand recht verbutet...

@ Krüger: Hab mal nachgeschaut, der See ist sogar 38 Hektar groß....


----------



## mrmayo (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War heute mit dem Winkelpicker 3 Stündchen am Vereinsgewässer und konnte jede Menge Rotaugen ,Brassen und als Krönung eine schöne Tinca überlisten.
Köder waren 2 Maden am 18er Haken


----------



## Krüger82 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri!!!! Sehr netter fisch!!!! Habe leider was schleien angeht nicht wirklich viel glück!!! Aber kann ja noch kommen!!!

@Schriever: Und wer hatte mal wieder recht?????


----------



## Evo (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab heut nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich die bisher größte Rotfeder meines Lebens fing.

36cm  550g


----------



## KarpfenDenis (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Moin, moin

war gestern auch mal wieder los..und....hab was gefangen 

ne Brasse (42 cm) gewicht: unbekannt...
dann noch eine kapitale Rotfeder (34 cm) und gewicht is auch unbekannt

beide im Teltowkanal auf Mais gefangen

Gruß Denis


----------



## loki73 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

moin

ich war mit meinem arbeitskollege am vereinssee maden baden.
er auf feeder mit dunklem futter, und meine wenigkeit mit der matchrute und später mit der feeder mit hellem futter.

wir waren so von 10.00-16.30 und konnten 1 kleinen zupfer verzeichnen. es war nichts zu machen. dann haben wir auch mal lockstoffe probiert, vanille, krabbe uand noch andere sorten. auch keinen erfolg.

auf dem heimweg unterhielten wir uns noch mit ein paar anderen anglern, da war auch total tote hose.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

ich saß mal eine woche lang am teltowkanal
und hab noch nichtmal eine plötze gefangen
doch hab einen "mini"barsch gefangen 


mfg Denis


----------



## punkt2 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

mich würde ja mal so interesieren, an was für gewässern ihr angelt...
also ich wollte gerne mal meine Horrizont erweitern und mich mal an baben versuchen...könnt ihr mit da mal was nettes empfehlen???
bei mir fange ich eig immer nur großbrassen und alande, manchmal auch güstern bis 45cm...
und da wollte ich dann mal son bischen Abwechselung rein bringen...das sind ein paar kleine auszüge aus meinen ersten paar tagen am fluss


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hi ihr Friedfischangler

sind sehr hammer bilder schon drin und schöne brassen dabei und auch rotaugen ich werde diese woche anfangen am rhein am hauptstrom zu feedern habe mir nun schon meine 13m stippe und 2 feederruten eingepackt und ma bisschen da unten am rhein peitschen aber is im moment noch hochwasser aber ich werde aufjedenfall fotos machen von meinen ersten fischen im jahre 08


----------



## Brassenfan (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

so war heute für drei stunden bei uns am rihn kanal. bilanz des ganzem 5 brassen von insgesamt 8kilo und haufen kleinzeug von 2kilo geangelt wurde mit der kopfrute und made-caster mix
#6


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@Brassenfan 

nicht übel haben sie gut gebissen hoffe das sie am rhein die woche auch beißen werden


----------



## Brassenfan (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

ich wünsch dir viel glück ! war auch überrascht das es sogut lief


----------



## Mega (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hi Boardies,
Ich war heut auch an unseren Vereinsteich und habe ein 46er Karpfen und 13 Rotfedern gefangen


----------



## Mega (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Karpfenfischer87
Habe alle Fische mit Mais gefangen war heute richtig gut bin um 13 Uhr zum Teich und um 18 Uhr habe ich dann eingepackt.


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

das is gut ich werd am dienstag früh raus gehen und den ganzen tag fischen


----------



## schriever (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Konnte die letzten Tage ca. 40kg Weißfisch überlisten, waren leider keine spektakulären Fänge dabei.
Mfg


----------



## Krüger82 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



schriever schrieb:


> Konnte die letzten Tage ca. 40kg Weißfisch überlisten, waren leider keine spektakulären Fänge dabei.
> Mfg


 
Mach hier mal nicht so dicke hose!!!:q:q


----------



## theundertaker (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Schuppi und schöne Köderfische ;-) Petrii....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hackersepp (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



schriever schrieb:


> Konnte die letzten Tage ca. 40kg Weißfisch überlisten, waren leider keine spektakulären Fänge dabei.
> Mfg


 
Petri an alle!

@schriever: was macht man bitteschön mit 40kg Weissfisch???

Hast du nen Seelöwen oder PInguin zu HAuse???

Oder isst du so gerne Fischpflanzerl ( Fischbuletten)??

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## Brassenfan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

oder zurückgestezt


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

hehe ja aber is schon viel 40kg nachher gehts ins angelgeschäft muss mir noch mein feederarm holen und futter samma @brassenfan muss ich was beachten wenn ich in den bunen fische?morgen


----------



## Brassenfan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

keine ahnug war leider noch nicht am reihn ! was hollst fürn futter ?


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Es hat geklappt!!gestern habe ich meine erste barbe fangen können um die 60cm aber heute werde ich richtig los legen und bilder werden kommen also seit gespannt


----------



## Brassenfan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

geht doch fg


----------



## Krüger82 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Fettes petri zur ersten barbe!!! Würde auch gerne mal eine fangen, aber kommen bei uns in norddeutschland nicht vor!!!!!Schade!!!


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hi danke @Krüger ja ich war heut von 10 bis eben fischen und ich bin noch bräuner geworden als ich schon bin=) haben die ganze zeit in der prallenden sonne gesessen!!
Wir haben insgesamt 9 brassen gefangen und meine 2 hab ich bilder gemacht die werde ich aber morgen im laufe des tages reinstellen muss da erst ma schauen die des geht und werd auch jetzt duschen und ins bett bin fix und alle durch den tag bis morgen


----------



## schriever (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hi, ich habe verschiedene abnehmer für die Fische (zu 90% Brassen). Da ich dieses Jahr allerdings schon 120kg gefangen habe braucht so langsam keiner mehr welche #c.
Naja, jetzt ist ja erstmal laichzeit.......


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

So hier ma die Bilder von gestern und montag war ein sehr heißer tag gestern aber wir haben 8 brassen gefangen und war schwierig sie zu bekommen haben sehr unterschiedlich gebissen von der zeit her und wir waren in den buhnen am rhein fischen!!

und ein bild is noch so dabei von meiner ausrüstung=)und die Barbe is vom Montag das war der erste fisch im jahre 08


----------



## bennson (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ahhhhh.. war heute 4 stunden am Wasser... kein einziger richtiger Biss ...,argghhh :v


Sind bestimmt alle am laichen oder weg |kopfkrat

Beim Spinnen auch keinen Biss gehabt #d

Naja gehe am Montag wieder.. hoffe dann sindn paar ausm laichen raus..


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hi danke Johnnie 

war heute wieder hab 18brassen gefangen irgendwie heute war es nen geiler tag die haben gebissen wie verrückt ich hab reingeworfen und kaum die rute aufgelegt war schon biss also die brassen kriegste auch in der laichzeit das steht fest aber habe heut nne anderes futter gehabt extrem rot=) und da fängst sie kleiner tipp halt^^


----------



## Brassenfan (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

mein bekanter war gestern los er hatte 24 Brassen und 2 karpfen an der pole


----------



## mrmayo (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ein schöner Graskarpfen gefangen mit Schwimmbrot :g


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

lol pole?`brassenfan meint die stipprute^^


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

doch doch die stipprute meint er aber warte nwior aben was er sagt=) so bin ma wieder en ganzen tag angeln bis dann


----------



## bennson (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

bin morgen ganzen tag am wasser .. ich werde berichten .. habe mir gerade neues Futter gemischt mit Erfolgsgarantie !!! Meldung kommt....


----------



## mrmayo (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> mrmayor, geiler fisch! wo gefangen ? puff, fieß, stehendgewässer ?
> 
> vlg


 
Gefangen im Vereinsgewässer 
Ein relativ kleiner See mit schönen Karpfen #6


----------



## Brassenfan (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

ja pole ist die stipprute ! :q:q


----------



## bennson (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

war heute ... brassen gingen immer noch net .. Rotaugen en mass ... naja habe meinen aller ersten Hecht gafangen (ca 60er ) und mit dem zweiten habe ich direkt mal die 1,1m Marke geknackt #h:q:vik:|supergri:l|uhoh:... näheres dazu später .. muss mal langsam schlafen ^^


----------



## Blackfoot (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War heute früh unterwegs,um meine erste Tinca in 2008 
zu fangen,hat auch geklappt,war aber nur um die 30cm.
Als Beifang hatte ich um die 12 Karpfen,von 45-60cm.
Köder:Maden
Gerät:Feederruten und Winkelpicker
Futter:Mosella-Stillwasser

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch! Juhu! Die Tincas sind los!! Ich werde es Freitag früh mal versuchen! Vllt geht ja die ein oder andere grüne ins Netz 
12 Karpfen? was war das für ein Teich?  Du kannst ja mal den Tinca Fangmeldungs Thread 2008 starten^^


----------



## Ronacts (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

erst einmal Petri an alle Fänger
war gestern Abend auch nochmal los, sollte auf Aal gehen.
Ist leider kein Aal geworden, aber gegen 21,30 Uhr hat dann noch eine Brasse sich erbarmt meinen Tauwurm zu genießen.
Länge 52 cm.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## juchte (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Ronacts schrieb:


> erst einmal Petri an alle Fänger
> war gestern Abend auch nochmal los, sollte auf Aal gehen.
> Ist leider kein Aal geworden, aber gegen 21,30 Uhr hat dann noch eine Brasse sich erbarmt meinen Tauwurm zu genießen.
> Länge 52 cm.
> ...


 
brassen  von 52 ab in die räuchertonne,lecker kannst glauben

gruß juchte#6


----------



## dodo12 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Heyyy .....waren gestern mal an einer Gräfte in Münster die nah an unserem Haus liegt undhaben 2 Karpfen und 2 kleine Barsche und 2 Rotfedern überlisten können....alle haben auf einen Wurm aus dem Garten gebissen!!!es waren hammer harte Drills!!!xD
gewogen und gemessen haben wir sie leider nicht!
petri heil 
lg oddi


----------



## Luki** (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hi ,
ich war am Mittwoch auch mal wieder an einem großen Weiher, da hab ich den ganzen Tag wieder ca. 20 Karpfen um die 35 cm gefangen. Ein 58cm 3 Kg Karpfen war dann auch noch dabei#6

Heut war ich dann mal wieder an der Donau auf Weisfisch.
Mit 2 Maiskörnern und nur 8-er Haken mit 0,20 Vorfach hab ich heut eine 60 cm Barbe erwischt.
Die haben aber zurzeit Schonzeit, also gleich wieder reingesetzt.
War aber ein schöner Drill, hat ganz schon gekämpft.


Im ersten Bild der Barbe rechts in der oberen Ecke seht ihr noch meinen Rutenhalter, der da immer noch gelegen ist, denn hat die mir nämlich umgeworfen und die Angel halb ins Wasser gezogen...Hab nicht so schnell reagieren können, weil ich grad dabei war auf die andere Angel neue Maden draufzupacken

Gruß


----------



## mortal (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hier ist mein Fang vor einer Woche.
Samstag,den 10.05.08 Schleie 46 cm und Rotfeder 32cm und Karausche 34 cm.
Sonntag,den 11.05.2008: Brassen 66cm, 65cm, 64 cm

:q


----------



## mortal (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hier bin ich noch einmal und mein Bild:

Schleie 47cm und ein Barsch 32cm
:q


----------



## bennson (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



mortal schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Fang vor einer Woche.
> Samstag,den 10.05.08 Schleie 46 cm und Rotfeder 32cm und Karausche 34 cm.
> Sonntag,den 11.05.2008: Brassen 66cm, 65cm, 64 cm
> 
> :q



die brassen sehen so aus als wenn die schon paar tage in der Sonnge gelegen hätten |rolleyes

aber sonst very nice !!


----------



## Brassenfan (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

schöne fische aber komisch sehn se echt aus |rolleyes


----------



## Angler-NRW (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



bjay schrieb:


> die brassen sehen so aus als wenn die schon paar tage in der Sonnge gelegen hätten |rolleyes
> 
> aber sonst very nice !!


Das dachte ich mir auch...

Letzten Samsatg Rotauge am Rhein


----------



## Brassenfan (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

schöner fisch


----------



## tenchhunter (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Servus, alle zusammen!!!
Ich war gestern wieder mal ein paar Stundenzum Feedern an der Altmühl. Außer diversen Kleinfischen (Jungdöbel, Rotaugen) konnte ich auch noch diese drei Herrschaften "verhaften". Die Giebel waren 36 bzw. 38cm groß und die Brachse war 47cm groß.#h


----------



## norwegenkiller (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Moin leutz,
ich hatte letztes wochenende 7 Schleien, 6 Brassen und einen Spiegler!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe sämtliche Moralposts gelöscht. Und dazu auch die, welche sich richtigerweise gegen die Moralapostel gewendet haben.
Falls es irgendwer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, solche Kommentare lassen wir nicht zu. Wen das Bild eines toten Fisches stört, der möge es ignorieren.
Die " Anstifter " solcher Diskussionen bekommen - wie auch in diesem Fall - eine Verwarnung. 

Wer meint es gar nicht aushalten zu können, der kann sich dazu gerne mit dem zuständigen Mod in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## martin17 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

erstmal petri an die fänger dieser ganzen schönen fische..war gestern auch mal wieder am wasser und konnte eine schöne karausche erwischen...sehr ärgerlich warn dennoch die ausbüchser einer schönen brasse und einem karpfen der einfachsi mein vorfach durchriss!!

wie füge ich hier ein bild ein?


----------



## gifhorner anglerk (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Also ich hatte heute ein Hegefischen. Dort konnte ich 46 Fische überlisten, überwiegend Rotaugen in Brutfischgröße, nur 3, für dieses Gewässer, Bonusfische, die mein Gewicht deutlich hervorhoben. Hatte mit diesen 46 Fischchen 260g, aber da es nach Hamburger Wertung geht, also pro Fisch 100 Punkte, konnte ich so ein paar Punkte verbuchen.
 Aber sonst ist bei uns im Moment generell fast nur Kleinfisch angesagt, nur auf unseren Karpfenplätzen fangen wir auch größere Weißfische sonst nur Rotaugen bis max.25cm und Brassen bis max.40cm. 
Aber dafür beißen die Karpfen, hatte letztes Wochenende zusammen mit nem Kumpel 3 Stück von 4 bis 12 Pfund.


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

hallo martin17,

wenn du ein bild einfügen möchtest, dann klick doch mal hier. ist schritt für schritt super beschrieben.

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

petri den fängern der letzten tage, sind richtig schöne fische dabei!

mfg FG


----------



## hecq (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Gutn!

Habe gestern einen 65er Döbel verhaften können. Mein persönlicher Rekord bis jetzt   Gewässer war die Sieg.


----------



## martin17 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

danke für die hilfe...mal gucken obs klappt!|rolleyes


----------



## Schildifreak (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@ hecq

Meiner Meinung nach ist der von dir gerfangene Fisch kein Döbel/Aitel, sondern ein Rapfen bzw. Schied.
Er sieht zumindest so aus. Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen!

Was glauben denn die anderen?

Und übrigens: Wenn es ein Döbel wäre, dann glaub ich wäre er mit 65 cm deutscher Rekord!


----------



## hecq (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> @ hecq
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der von dir gerfangene Fisch kein Döbel/Aitel, sondern ein Rapfen bzw. Schied.
> Er sieht zumindest so aus. Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen!
> ...


 
Stimmt isn Rapfen habe mich vertan war auch recht spät gestern


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> @ hecq
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der von dir gerfangene Fisch kein Döbel/Aitel, sondern ein Rapfen bzw. Schied.
> Er sieht zumindest so aus. Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen!
> ...



Ja, das sieht ganz stark nach einem Rapfen aus...
Aber in dem Friedfischfänge Thema gibt es einige Bildchen, die nicht den Aussagen im Text entsprechen und da ist es auch nicht so wild, wenn man aus einem Rapfen einen Döbel macht...|supergri


----------



## Felix 1969 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@hecq

Petri zum *RAPFEN....#6*


----------



## Angler-NRW (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

hätte mir als ausschließlicher Raubfischangler nie träumen lassen hier mal zu posten aber jetzt habe ich einen Grund dafür. Als Beifang beim Barsche angeln ging mir diese Schleie an den Haken. 
56 cm, 6,5 Pfund. Köder war ein Wurm und gefischt habe ich an einem großen Baggersee.


----------



## Angler-NRW (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hier noch ein Pic. Offiziell gemeldet habe ich sie übrigens nicht.

MFG Basti


----------



## flori66 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hier der allererste Fisch, den meine Freundin selbst gefangen hat, und das mit ihrer neuen Feederrute:


----------



## boot (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri und noch so einen Großen man man.lg


----------



## Jervis87 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hier einen Schuppi den mein Kumpel vorgestern aus dem Wasser gezogen hat.
Stolze 7,5Kg und Anwärter auf den größten Fisch dieses Jahres


----------



## mrmayo (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



flori66 schrieb:


> Hier der allererste Fisch, den meine Freundin selbst gefangen hat, und das mit ihrer neuen Feederrute:


 
Wer schaut sich da schon den Fisch an :q
Petri auch von mir


----------



## Krüger82 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Wer schaut sich da schon den Fisch an :q
> Petri auch von mir


 
Das muss ich aber auch sagen!! Fisch ja gut aber die freundin ist optisch doch sehr ansprechend!!#6
Ich wünsche glückwunsch zur freundin#r#r


----------



## Norge Fan (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War Sa. mit dem Boot auf meinem Hausgewässer und habe nur gestippt.5 Karpfen (35-45 cm),2 Schleie (40 u. 42 cm)und etliche Rotaugen und Rotfedern in guten Größen konnte ich verhaften.Das ganze in 3 Stunden.Hat einfach nur Spass gemacht.Gruß #hRenè


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Moin...|wavey:
Bin gerade mit allen sachem vom nächtlichen ansitz fertig
Also:
Los gings um halb 9
um 10:15 waren alle ruten draußen und schon um 10:15 schlich sich ein leichtes Zuck, Zuck in den Bissanzeiger#6
Bügel auf und auf den Run warten,der auc nur ca. 10 sek auf sich warten ließ....ANHIEB...Boom rute Krumm und ein heftiges schlagen ging durch meine Knochen...ein prachtflussaal von über 80 cm hatte sich den tauwurm genämigt....DOCH DANN...ich bin etwas zu forsch ranngegangen und 1meter vorm boot schlitzte der Aal aus#t so eine sch*****
hmm naja jedenfalls schonmal einer drann gewesen...
dann lange nichts bis auf viele kleine bisse auf tauwurm die wohl eher von plieten stammten...
ABER DANN: der Bissanzeiger an der anderen, mit wurmbestückten rute, zuckte erst leicht und wenige sekunden später machte der freilauf den rest...Anhieb und der sitzt...aber irgenwie ein ganz anderes gefühl...Nein kein aal...vielleicht ein Brassen...aber was sich dann an der wasseroberfläche zeigte, machte mir überglücklich..eine stattliche Schleihe ließ den wurm nicht mehr los:vik: ab ins boot und staunen, da ich noch garkeine Schleie gefangen hatte^^
die rute war mittlerweise schon wieder bestückt und an die sielbe stelle geworfen...keine 5 mins später ging die post wieder ab...ein schöner Run aber "nur" ein halbstarker Schuppi von ca 50cm ließ´sich den TAUI schmecken....Schnelles Foto und zurück ins element...danach ging nichts mehr außer halt diese verdammten Fehlbisse, da die fische am falschen ende des wurms nagten;+nur noch ein 30 Barsch war drinn...also nochmal ebn gen land geschleppt und dabei 2 kleine Hechte erwischt( 60 und 45cm),welche wieder schwimmen:

Also die Schleie hatte ein gewicht von 4,526 Pfund und hatte eine Länge von 52cm!:vik:
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken

 

 

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medinawurm#Lebenszyklus


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu der tollen Nacht! #6 Schöne Schleie! :g
Kannst Du etwas mehr zur verwendeten Montage sagen und wie die Gewässergegebenheit am Angelplatz waren?

LG

Doc


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

erstmal Petri zum schönen Schleienmilchner#6


aber wer verunstaltet bei euch die Karpfen durch Flossenschneiden?:e#q


----------



## don rhabano (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

tolle Fische!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

also ich hab im fluss geangelt...die beschaffenheiten sind ideal zum aalangeln...ich angel in einem loch wo es von 1-1,5 meter wassertiefe auf 4-5 meter....linls und rechts sind ueber dem wasser bäume(ideal für köfi) es ist in er mitte des flusses starkes strömungskraut und links rechts freier sandboden..da fang cih auch immer die fische =)...außerdem wechselt sich schilf mit seerosen und bäumen in abschnitten ab..
wo sind die flossen vom karpfen denn bitte beschedigt? meinst du die rückenflosse?
ich angel mit anti-tangle-boom oder einfach blei auf schnur....dann kommt die sache die ein wenig anders ist^^
ich hab einen mix aus mono und gefloch. eerst ca 20cm 35erschnur und dann kommen 10 cm geflcochtene an der der haken befestigt wird.....wurm ruff und fertig :vik:
verstanden?|kopfkrat


----------



## magic feeder (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

fettes petri an alle bei denen dieses jahr was geht............


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

achso ne ich hab leider noch keine ferien....#t
aber wir haben ABIfreie tage..also die abiturienten brauchen LEIEDER ruhe um ihr klausuren zu schreiben und die anedern dürfen LEIDER nicht in die schule^^muss erst am donnesrtag wieder los

achja zur karpfenflosse:es könnte sein das dr karpfen ein besatzfisch vom fischer war, der in unseren seenverbannt ausgebrochen ist^^


----------



## boot (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*




Hi hier meine Tochter mit ihrem fang.lg


----------



## Bobbycar87 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Endlich lief es gestern mal ein wenig beim Feedern. Am Altrhein konnte ich doch tatsächlich einen schönen Brassen (ca. 50cm) 
und 2 kleinere überlisten. Desweiteren fing ich noch 7 Rotaugen, die alle bei so um die 15 cm lagen.
Ich hatte endlich das Gefühl, dass die Weißfische aktiv waren und sich vom ablaichen erholt haben.

Leider gibt es davon keine Pics, aber das nächste Mal werde ich welche machen. Da werde ich hoffentlich mal zwischen die Buhnen gehen können, wenn das Wasser abnimmt.


----------



## Ronacts (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und Petri an alle

Ich war vorgestern Abend eine Stunde auf Aal los, habe dann aber einen anderen Fisch gefangen:
Sah am Anfang wie ein Döbel aus bin mir aber nicht sicher
Was meint Ihr?
Vielleicht ein Aland?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Schildifreak (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich glaub das ist ein Aland bzw. Nerfling!


----------



## Brassenfan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

isn aland


----------



## Krüger82 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Würde ich auch sagen!!!


----------



## tenchhunter (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hab gestern zwei schöne Nasen in der Altmühl erwischt.
Die eine Hatte 42 und die andere 36cm. Köder waren Maden.


----------



## boot (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



   Aland Petri für dich.


----------



## Krüger82 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich war auch endlich mal wieder los!! Konnte beim feedern im see so an die 15 Kg Brassen fangen! Die größten mit gut drei pfund! Hat spaß gemacht, obwohl es doch recht pustig war!!!

mfg


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Habe eine schöne Rotfeder gefangen.
30 cm lang und 468g schwer.

Gebissen hat Sie auf eine Posenmontage 4g Pose und 1er Haken
direkt neben einem Seerosenfeld habe dorthin geworfen weil es dort gegründelt hat bzw blasen aufgestiegen sind. Der Köder war Dosenmais
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=319&pictureid=2274

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=319&pictureid=2275

Gruß

spaghettifresser1


----------



## Krüger82 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Das ist kein Rotauge sondern eine Rotfeder


 
Schrieb er doch auch!!!


----------



## Astheim-Angler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hey mein Bruder hatte mal eine Rotauge von 38 cm un 673 gramm gefangen!

Das war unglaublich da ich eine so große Rotauge noch nie gesehn habe!


was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Kommt auch vor.Letztes Jahr habe ich ein Rotauge in dieser Gewichtsklasse gefangen,beim Karpfenangeln!


----------



## Boarderboy2000 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine kapitale Rotfeder zu vermelden.Fing sie beim Karpfenfischen auf Frolic.
Sie ist 37cm groß und wog 900 Gramm #h


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

also ich hab letzes jahr im hochsommer auf blinker ne 40ger rotauge gefangen^^sind aber nicht die größten...hatte schon viel größere...


----------



## Brassenfan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

was heißt dabei handelt es sich ja auch eigentlich um einen aland oder nerfling ? ich würde auch behaupten das es ein rotauge ist daher versteh ich die aussage nicht ? #c


----------



## Krüger82 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Egal was fürn fisch, erstmal petri!!! Aber warum ist er in so miesem zustand????Sieht aus wie vom hecht gefressen und wieder ausgespuckt!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Egal was fürn fisch, erstmal petri!!! Aber warum ist er in so miesem zustand????Sieht aus wie vom hecht gefressen und wieder ausgespuckt!!!


 
Der ist nicht in einem miesen Zustand, sondern küchenfertig ausgenommen und geschuppt. Also in einem " vorleckeren " Zustand.


----------



## Boarderboy2000 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der ist nicht in einem miesen Zustand, sondern küchenfertig ausgenommen und geschuppt. Also in einem " vorleckeren " Zustand.




Als ich ihn aus dem Wasser geholt habe,war er in einem super Zustand, muss ich sagen! |supergri
Also der Hecht war dann schon mein Messer, mit welchem ich ihn geschuppt habe :vik:

Ich war beim "drillen" richtig erstaunt,wie wenig Gegenwehr so ein gefangengeglaubtes Wasserschwein doch macht ;+

Doch siehe daa :m


----------



## Jockel13883 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Du hast da was falsch verstanden, meine Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf den gefangenen Fisch dessen Foto hier upgeloadet wurde, sondern auf die Allgemeinheit.
> Wollte damit sagen, dass man, wenn man ein vermeintliches Rotauge von ca. 40cm gefangen hat, vllt schonmal auf den zweiten Blick feststellt, dass es sich in Wahrheit um Aland oder vllt auch Nerfling handelt.



Wie gut, dass Aland und Nerfling zwei Namen für ein und denselben Fisch sind.
Übrigens, die "Rotfeder" ist ein Rotauge.
Kapitale Rotaugen von über 40cm sind aber gar nicht mal so selten, hab selber schon welche bis 42cm gefangen und beim Feedern sind die in der Maas immer mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Brassenfan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Du hast da was falsch verstanden, meine Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf den gefangenen Fisch dessen Foto hier upgeloadet wurde, sondern auf die Allgemeinheit.
> Wollte damit sagen, dass man, wenn man ein vermeintliches Rotauge von ca. 40cm gefangen hat, vllt schonmal auf den zweiten Blick feststellt, dass es sich in Wahrheit um Aland oder vllt auch Nerfling handelt.


 

jetz hab ich es verstanden wie du es gemeint hast  ! 
aber Jockel13883 schon sagt kommen rotaugen in dieser größe nicht soo selten vor wie man meint fang auch öfter große rotaugen um die 35-40cm beim stippen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!Hier zwei schöne Fische vom Nachtangeln.Schleie auf Tauwurm,Giebel oder Karausche(kann die beiden nicht auseinanderhalten#c:q)auf Madenbündel.Das dritte Bild ist vom Handy.Brasse oder Güster,keine Ahnung;+,peinlich peinlich.....
http://img143.*ih.us/img143/5492/p7130009xg9.th.jpg
http://img295.*ih.us/img295/9561/p7050005ok0.th.jpg
http://img295.*ih.us/img295/8701/bild023vi5.th.jpg


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Habe auf eine Grundmontage eine schöne Schleie überlisten können. Hatte dann noch  4 Bisse habe ich aber alle versemmelt. Köder war Mais am 1er Haken  der  Fisch bringt
39cm auf dem Zollstock.


Gruß spaghettifresser1


----------



## Carp0815 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

super schöner fisch!!

digges petri!!
auch an die anderen fänger!


----------



## oOHenryOo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab heute an der Mosel 4 Barben von 40-50 cm  und ein Döbel von 52cm gefangen


----------



## Maok (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Moin zusammen!

Eigentlich bin ich eher mit Fliege oder Spinnködern am Fischen, da aber zur Zeit die Raubfische inner Unterweser nich so wollen, bin ich gestern ma fremdgegangen. 

War für 1,5 h anner Unterweser mit Matchrute stippen und hab 2 Alander verhaften können. Der eine hatte ca. 2 Pfund, der andere ca. 3 Pfund (siehe Foto). Hab beide released. Gefangen hab ich sie auf Paniermehlteig anner Posenmontage. Leider musste ich gerade wieder los, als die Fische sich langsam am Futterplatz eingefunden hatten... #q







Grüße

Maok


----------



## Brassenfan (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

würd auch sagen das dass ein aland ist.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ja Johnny ist ein Aland. Am Sonntag haben mein Kumpel und ich mit Spinnrute *über 30* Alande bis 57cm mit Blinker und Kopytos gefangen. Wirklich reine Friedfische sind es nicht, vielleicht zuvergleichen mit nen Döbel die gehen ja auch auf alles.


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hier meine zweite Schleie dieses Jahr.
Gebissen hat sie auf eine einfache Posenmontage.
Köder war wieder Mais. 

Mfg 

spaghettifresser1


----------



## tenchhunter (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri zur Schleie, .....wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das Herz blutet, wenn ich solche bilder sehe, ist doch die Schleie der schönste Fisch der Welt!!!
P.S.: soll jetzt nich zu ner c&r disskusion führen!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

ein paar friedliche Räuber vom Sonntag. Alles Alande bis aufs letzte Bild:q

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/6379/10tx4.jpg
http://img229.*ih.us/img229/7315/11wn2.jpg
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/1436/12mx0.jpg
http://img91.*ih.us/img91/3025/13cs0.jpg
http://img91.*ih.us/img91/9880/14nh0.jpg
und die Güster vom Samstag
http://img388.*ih.us/img388/5153/68errapfen073bw4.jpg


----------



## Maok (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Allen Faengern Petri!
> 
> eeeeehm sicher dass, das ein Aland ist?...ka^^



Ja, sicher.  

Bei uns inner Unterweser hier in Bremen gibt es keine Döbel oder andere dem Aland ähnlich sehende Fische (jedenfalls nich in dieser Größenordnung).

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Morgen,
War jetzt die letzten 2 Abende von 6-ca 10 Uhr Stippen mit meiner neuen Stippe.

Montag:
War um kurz nach 6 am Wasser und begann zu Stippen.Die ersten 30 minuten ging gar nichts(bis auf ein paar Zupfer),dann aber ging es los.Nach 3 Stunden hatte ich gut 1.5kg Rotaugen  

Da ich nur ein bissel den Abend am Wasser verbringen wollte,hatte ich auch nicht die Ausmaße an Futter dabei,die ich sonst mitnehmen würde.Nach 3 Stunden war eben auch mein Futter weg/leer.Ebenso die Maden 
Ich wühlte dann in meinem Carryall und fand grünen Künstlichen Mais der nach Lakritz oder irgendeiner Medizin riecht.Ich machte so ein Ding an meinen 22er Haken,mittem 0.06er Vorfach.Warf aus und  legte die Rute in meine Selfmade ''Stippruten-halte-konstruktion''.Räumte einen Großteil meiner Sachen weg und wollte die Stippe reinholen.Auf einmal zog die Pose Schlagartig ca 5 m weiter nach links.
Meine Rute in 8 meter,die bestück war mit einem 8er Gummi in 1 zu 6.Also sehr weich.

Nach ca 20min (gefühlte 30  ) lag dann ein ca 2kg schwerer Brassen in meinem Kescher,dank freundlicher Kescherhielfe von ein paar Passanten.Toller Angelansitz 

Dienstag:
Ca 7uhr Ankunft am Wasser,es war alles ziemlich schnell aufgebaut,so dass ich nach ca 20min fischen konnte.Pose rein (Futterplatz und alles war noch nicht angelegt) und nach binnen von 5 Sekunden ging die Pose ganz allmälich und gemütlich unter.Dachte an ein kleines Rotauge.
Neeenee!Denkste,was da auf 2 Maden Gebissen hat war ein Karpfen!und kein Kleiner.Habe nur seinen Rücken gesehen da es an meiner Angelstelle (neben Schilf,klar das dort Karpfen stehen  )recht flach war.Schätze ihn so auf 16pfund! Der Karpfen zog einfach ohne kert zu machen ins Schilf.Kann man nichts dran machen.Naja bis um halb 10 konnte ich dann noch gut 1kg Rotaugen fangen.Auch eine Gelungene Angelansitz!!

Alles in allem finde ich es super das in den letzten 2 Wochen meiner 6 wöchigen Sommerferien, wenigstens 2 Stippansitze möglich waren  Soll sich ja bessern ô.o


----------



## Boris_S (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Seit gestern bin ich nun wieder Angler =) Hab vor ca. 7 Jahren meine Prüfung gemacht, danach aufgehört. Aber man wird Elter und am Wasser sitzen ist einfach geile Entspannung von Arbeit und Uni. Also gestern meinen Schein geholt, vorher war ich schon fleißig "shoppen". Also, das erste mal im Leben mit ner Feeder Rute... War dann gestern von ca 16:00 - 19:00 an der Weser in Nienburg. Um 16:30 fing ich dann den ersten Aal meines Lebens (58cm) und später dann an der Feederrute ein Biss, Anschlag und ein (für meine Verhältnisse riesiger) Fisch am 14er Haken. Dank der Kescherhilfe meiner Freundin konnte ich dann die erste Barbe in meinem Leben sehen und fangen... etwas über 2kg und 61cm. Die Investitionen haben sich jedenfalls gelohnt =)

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/5447/barbeneuzq0.th.jpg​


----------



## Maok (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

Erstma Petri allen Fängern!

War heute wieder anner Unterweser stippen und konnte 2 schöne Alander verhaften (schwimmen beide wieder). Der eine hatte ca. 2, der andere ca. 3 Pfund. Köder war in beiden Fällen Paniermehlteig.






Der 2-Pfünder






Der 3-Pfünder


Grüße

Maok


----------



## oOHenryOo (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hi,
Ich war heut mal wieder an der Mosel angeln und konnte 4 Barben von 35-45 cm und einen Döbel von 52cm verhaften


----------



## carp95 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab beim Königsfischen nen schönen Karpfen und 3 Rotaugen erwischt!


Wie kann ich hier Bilder reinstellen?


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@Boris S
Gratulation zur Barbie und zum Aalfred,auf das Du noch ein paar hübsche Fische ans Band bekommst...Petri!


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Baordies,

Schleie Nr. 3 dieses Jahr.
Gefangen habe ich Sie auf auf eine Posenmontage Köder war diesmal MadeMais Kombi.

:vik:#6Hier ist die Schleie#6:vik:

Grüßle 

spaghettifresser1


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Jezt habe ich  die Schleie Nr. 4 dieses Jahr überlisten können.
Gebissen hat die Schleie auf Teig mit einer 4Gramm Pose.
Eigentlich war der Teig für einen Karpfen gedacht allerdings vergriff sich dann diese Schleie daran.

MFG

spaghettifresser1


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

komm gibs zu is immer der gleiche fg 
kleiner scheerz am rande
also nichts für ungut #h


----------



## abul (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Konnte gestern nach langer Durststrecke in der ich nur Fische unter 20 cm gefangen habe einen Schuppen-Karpfen mit 48 cm landen. Hatte den ganzen Tag wieder nur kleine drangehabt, in erster Linie Kaulbarsche... Beim zusammenpacken war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich ein Geräusch von der schnurhaltenden Alu-Folie gehört habe oder nicht. Wollte die Angel sowie so abbauen, da der Rest schon verstaut war. Nehme also die Angel und merke wie sehr schnell Schnur gezogen wird. Bügel geschlossen und angeschlagen, nach ca. 2 minuten einen schönen Spiegler mit 2,2 kg.
Bin also wieder entschädigt für die glücklosigkeit der letzten Male...


----------



## GuidoOo (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

So um Spaghettifresser mal nen bissel anzustacheln:

War von gestern auf heute Nachtangeln...Resultat ein Aal von ca 50cm und diese wunderschöne Schleie von 52cm und 5,330 Pfund...außerdem hatte ich noch einen hammer Biss am Morgen, der leider nach 1 sek mit einem Abriss ändete-->Schnurfehler:v
naja ist trotzdem ein schöner Abend gewesen!
Petri MfG GuidoOo


----------



## Boris_S (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Erstmal Petri den ganzen Schleienfängern!

Ich war gerade stippen.
Habe einen Fisch gefangen, 34cm, 510g.
Aber ist es nun eine Rotfeder oder - was ich eher tippen würde - ein Rotauge?
Ich weiß, der Trick mit der Rückenflosse, die ist ja aber nur minimal hinter der Bauchflosse. Andererseits, richtig rot ist das Auge nun auch nicht. Oder kann ich das nur bestimmen, indem ich die Schuppen der Seitenllinie zähle? (was bei dem nun schwierig sein dürfte  ) - bin ein Neuling, helft mir


----------



## Jockel13883 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Das ist ein Rotauge, am endständigen Maul zu erkennen, Rotfedern haben ein oberständiges Maul.


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> So um Spaghettifresser mal nen bissel anzustacheln:
> 
> War von gestern auf heute Nachtangeln...Resultat ein Aal von ca 50cm und diese wunderschöne Schleie von 52cm und 5,330 Pfund...außerdem hatte ich noch einen hammer Biss am Morgen, der leider nach 1 sek mit einem Abriss ändete-->Schnurfehler:v
> naja ist trotzdem ein schöner Abend gewesen!
> Petri MfG GuidoOo



*Petri zu deiner Schleie* #6
Mit welchem Köder hast du die Schleie gefangen???
Hast du die Schleie auf Grund oder auf Pose überlisten können???
Schöner Fisch

MFG

spaghettifresser1


----------



## GuidoOo (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

gefangen hab ich sie auf grundmontage mit zerschnittenem tauwurm


----------



## nyster (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Man erkennt Rotaugen auch an der zusätzlichen Flosse zwischen Brust und After 

Fangmeldung bei mir: Vergangenen Freitag beim Nachtangeln am Teltowkanal 29 Brassen, diverse Kleinbarsche, 1 Aal von ca. 45cm, 2 Plötzen

Vorgestern Abend, wieder Teltowkanal, ca. 15 Barsche, darunter 2 von ca. 25cm, 1 Aal von 41cm, 1 Brasse von 7 Pfund.

Leider keine Bilder vom Fang 

Aber am 30.07. gehts für 5 Tage zum Karpfenangeln an den Helenesee, ich werde euch von den Fängen berichten  Bis dahin: Petri Heil!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

zählt das auch xD

1,39m und 40 Pfund


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@carpcatcher : Wenn der echt 139 cm groß ist, könntest Du mal ne Fangemldung zur Angelwoche schicken, dann hätte dein Fang den alten Längenrekord um ganze 12 cm überschritten und Dir wär der "Jahressieg" wahrscheinlich schon sicher 

Naja aber andere Sache, wollte mein kapitalen Fang von gestern zeigen 


[url=http://www.myimg.de/?img=Weisee3508rotfeder3e973.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Nö, zählt nit! :q

Quatsch! Mein lieber Scholli, fettes Petri zum U-Boot #6#6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> @carpcatcher : Wenn der echt 139 cm groß ist, könntest Du mal ne Fangemldung zur Angelwoche schicken, dann hätte dein Fang den alten Längenrekord um ganze 12 cm überschritten und Dir wär der "Jahressieg" wahrscheinlich schon sicher
> http://www.myimg.de/?img=Weisee3508rotfeder3e973.jpg


 
Kuhl...Nen Kumpel von mir hatte letztens einen mit 1,52 und 48 Pfund :m

Wir holen 1, 2 und 3 :vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ihr Spacken  
Mein Rekord ist und bleibt der Rekord ! Da wird nichts dran geändert 

Ich glaube der Fisch von Carpcatcher177 hat ca. 120cm,ist meine Meinung!

Soll nicht böse gemeint sein aber weiste 1.39cm oder gar 152cm sind echt zu viel,das Gewicht kann stimmen aber die Länge nicht.Wenn sie stimmt dann alles Petri dann brauchste das nicth nur zur Angelwoche schickn sondern schick es direkt an jede bekannte Zeitschrift bei der es rekorde zu holen gibt


----------



## Astheim-Angler (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

hey war gestern blinkern un habe eine Rotfeder 47 cm un 1098 gramm gefangen mit Blinker größe 3 Mepps!!un hatte noch ma so einen dran!un einen kleinen barsch

http://www.instantgallery.de/galerie/215396/Meine Galerie/bild10564934.html

guckt mal da is ein bild!


----------



## sascha22 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

habe  einen vereins rekord augestellt  beim pokal angeln am unseren vereinsteich habe ich 68 rotaugen gefangen


----------



## Felix 1969 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@Astheim

Mein lieber Scholli!Das kann mann wohl zurecht als Kapital bezeichnen#6


Petri Heil
Felix


----------



## maesox (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

*Mein "PB-Bonsai " !!!!!!!!#6*

*http://img244.*ih.us/img244/1899/img1329qb6.jpg*

*VG*
*Matze*


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@ maesox : Sieht aus wie ein kleiner Rapfen.


----------



## maesox (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Das ist ein *Schneider!!*


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Wieder was dazu gelernt :g


----------



## maesox (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

vorhin gabs zwei *Gründlinge*,die den Wobbler voll genommen haben!!|bigeyes


http://img380.*ih.us/img380/9908/img1330cu3.jpg


----------



## Astheim-Angler (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

hehe^^


das passiert ma hatte auch vor 3 tagen ne rotfeder gefangen von 50 cm die den blinker voll genommen hatte un dann hat ich noch eine dran mit blinker!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Astheim-Angler schrieb:


> hey war gestern blinkern un habe eine *Rotfeder 47 cm un 1098 gramm* gefangen mit Blinker größe 3 Mepps!!un hatte noch ma so einen dran!un einen kleinen barsch
> 
> http://www.instantgallery.de/galerie/215396/Meine Galerie/bild10564934.html
> 
> guckt mal da is ein bild!


hier noch 47cm...



> hehe^^
> 
> 
> das passiert ma hatte auch vor 3 tagen ne *rotfeder gefangen von 50 cm* die den blinker voll genommen hatte un dann hat ich noch eine dran mit blinker!


und hier ist sie schon 50cm...|kopfkrat

Was ist wenn ich dir sage das das keine Rotfeder sondern ein Aland ist!?:vik:

trotzdem noch ein Petri zu Deinen schönen Fisch...

und an den Gründlingfänger natürlich auch|wavey:

noch ein Bild von heute 
http://img57.*ih.us/img57/9333/juli237ej8.jpg
ca. 35er Kopyto Aland


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Boardies,

vor ca. zwei Stunden könnte ich Schleie Nr.5 überlisten.
Gebissen hat die Schleie Nr.5 auf Teig auf eine 11Gramm Pose auf einen 1er Goldhaken. Die Schleie hat sich im Drill in einem Seerosenfeld verschanzt nach ca. 5 Minuten  schwamm die Schleie wieder heraus und ich könnte sie problemlos landen.

Hier ist die Schleie:vik:

MFG

spaghettifresser1


----------



## Maok (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Astheim-Angler schrieb:


> hey war gestern blinkern un habe eine Rotfeder 47 cm un 1098 gramm gefangen mit Blinker größe 3 Mepps!!un hatte noch ma so einen dran!un einen kleinen barsch
> 
> http://www.instantgallery.de/galerie/215396/Meine Galerie/bild10564934.html
> 
> guckt mal da is ein bild!



Deine Rotfeder ist ein Aland! #h


----------



## GuidoOo (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Genau das hab ich auch gedacht, als ich das Pic angeguckt hab xD^^

Auch ich habe wieder 2 schöne Schleien zu vermelden: Gebissen haben sie beim Aalansitz um 11:50 und 3:00!
Köder: Tauwurm
Hier sind die beiden Schönheiten
-->48cm ~Released~
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/7219/p1020016tp9.jpg
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/7219/p1020016tp9.6ec195cb42.jpg

-->52cm ~Relesed~
http://img183.*ih.us/img183/9448/p1020022xi5.jpg
http://img183.*ih.us/img183/9448/p1020022xi5.8feaa32fe8.jpg


----------



## mrmayo (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Tolle Schleien :m


----------



## tenchhunter (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

wow, 4,84 Pfund....das wären dann...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat,sch.... Kopfrechnerei, 2,42 Kg oder auch 2420g!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Krüger82 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@ Dirk30

Petri zu der schönen schleie!! Ich finde aber vor allem das gewässer schön wo den fisch erbeuten konntest!!!Hinter dir ja gut zu erkennen!;-)  Wenn das gewässer zu reinigen ist einfach nur durchfeudeln!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

erstma Petri den Friedfischfängern, sind ja sogar ein paar schöne große Schleien dabei#6!

war heute abend ca.3 1/2 Stunden Schleienangeln und konnte neben ein paar ausschlitzern und fehlbissen von den Tincas noch 4 davon aus den Wasser holen und für ein kurzes Fotoshooting auf den Wiegesack legen.
Die Fische waren mit 30-36cm zwar keine Riesen, aber der Drill hat Spaß gemacht. Leider war ich in der ganzen Zeit nur damit beschäftigt Würmer neu anzuködern, weil es ständig gebissen hat. Die hauptverursacher der ganzen Bisse waren Fluss... und Sonnenbarsche. Bin dann aber leider schon kurz vor 22 Uhr wieder abgehauen, weil recht heftig hinter mir im Wald die Äste geknackt haben;+.
Hatte erst letztes Jahr an der gleichen Stelle Wildschweine gesichtet:g. 
Aber nächsten Samstag will ich es trotzdem nochmal dort versuchen, dann aber nicht mehr mit Würmern, sondern mit normalen Dosenmais.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der Reihenfolge nach wie sie gefangen wurden.
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/979/42571810xz0.jpg

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/6353/00sw1.jpg

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/662/000xx9.jpg

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/5193/0000xv8.jpg

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/6910/00000ad3.jpg

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9941/000000cf1.jpg


----------



## Molke-Drink (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Echt nice Fische,Petri.
Und mal nicht zu Hause geknipst:m


----------



## Bobbycar87 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Schleien. Das sind mit die schönsten Fische, die es gibt
 #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

war heute doch nochmal los und hab von 16 bis 21.30Uhr, 
7 Tincas von 30 bis 38cm auf Mais/Wurm kombi fangen können. Die anderen Fische waren Sonnen und Flussbarsche, mittlere Rotfedern und Plötzen und eine Giebel von 32cm. Die Fische wurden ohne Fotos zu machen gleich wieder zurückgesetzt.
#h


----------



## TRANSformator (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Gestern mal nach drei Tage anfüttern losgegangen, dort angekommen musste ich leider feststellen, dass durch den ganzen Regen der Wasserstand relativ hoch war und auf dem Fluss (Ems) ziemlich Druck saß. Musste die Posen montage dann gegen Grundmontage auswechseln und hatte auch stetig heftige Bisse mit 10er Haken, rappelte richtig in der Rute. Wenn ich dann anschlug, war nie was dran. Ich war wohlgemerkt auf ein paar stramme Rotaugen aus. Nach dem dritten versauten Biss konnte ich dan endlich etwas haken. Habs nach dem Anschlag leider nur einmal heftigst in der Rute schlagen gespürt und die kreischende Bremse gehört, bevor nach 5 Sekunden das Vorfach riss. Da bin ich dann auf die Idee gekommen, dass vll nur große Fische am Standort sind und diese mit den kleinen Haken kaum gehakt werden können. Bin dann mal auf 6er Haken umgestiegen und nach kurzer Zeit an der leichten Feederrute wieder ein Biss. War ein ganz schöner Akt, den Klodeckel bei der heftigen Strömung an der leichten Rute zu landen. Zum Vorschein kam dann ein kräftiger Brassen von 69 cm und knapp 5,9 kg.
Ein benachbart sitzender Angler kam dann direkt vorbei und staunte über den Dicken. Aufgrund seiner Begeisterung und der Tatsache, dass ich Brassen eh ungern verwende, gab ich ihm den Fisch dann mit.
Nach dem Drill war erstmal Ruhe, ging nichts mehr. Nach ner 3/4 Std. dann nochmal ein knackiger Biss an der Feederrute. Komsicherweise ließ der Fisch sich leicher drillen als der Brassen. Umso erstaunter war ich dann als sich dann ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche zeigte, der sogar noch etwas größer schein als der Brassen. Kurz vom Ufer gab er dann nochmal alles und beim Keschern schlitzte dann der Haken aus. Der Fisch lag zwar noch kurz ufernah an der Oberfläche. Als ich ihn dann nochmal versuchte zu keschern zog er von dannen. Hat er sich nach seinem gewonnenen Kampf aber auch verdient. Hab in 15 Jahren Ems-Angelei sowas noch nei erlebt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es der größe Brassen war, den ich bis dato fing, waren außer den Großfsichen keine Rotaugen etc. am Platz zu sehen. Ich fing ja auch keine. Sehr eigenartig, aber trotzdem ein hammer Tag. Leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei, so dass ich keine Fotos machen konnte. ich will evtl. Donnerstag nochmal mit Kamera los und wer weiß, vll tut sich da ja noch was.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo, war heut nochmal an derselben Stelle los. Scheint echt ne spitzen Stelle zu sein, denn nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich wieder einen harten Biss an der Feederrute. Nach kurzem Drill kam dann ein wirklich strammes Teil von 46/47 cm und knapp 2 kg zum Vorschein. Diesmal hab ich auch dran gedacht, ein Foto mit der Handycam zu machen, bevor der Fisch der Verwertung zugeführt wurde Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es sich dabei um ein Rotauge und nicht um einen Aland handelt? Aufgrund der Größe halte ich einen Aland für wahrscheinlicher?! Gebissen hat der Fisch übrigesn auf eine Mais/Maden-Kombi.
Anhang anzeigen 87677


Anhang anzeigen 87678

Gruß


----------



## Schildifreak (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Soll das auf dem Bild der Karpfen sein?


----------



## supersmurf (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

falsches foto, war spaet gestern. brichtige ich wenn ich zu haus bin


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

das sind Alande @TRANSformator

Petri#6


----------



## tenchhunter (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

@ fischandy
Das  ist 2 mal der selbe Fisch^^


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> @ fischandy
> Das ist 2 mal der selbe Fisch^^


 
achso... na dann ein Aland:vik:


----------



## Klo (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hi, 
Glückwunsch an alle Fänger. Ich war heute im Isarstausee bei Auloh beim Feedern. Innerhalb von 6 Stunden konnte ich 23 Brachsen zwischen ca. 35 und 45 cm und 1 Rotauge (ca. 24cm) fangen. Köder war bei allen Maden. Mein Futter war 1kg Sensas 3000 Match Brassen (mit ein wenig Maismehl zum Strecken), das ich nach dem Anfeuchten noch mit ca. 400gr trockenem geröstetem Hanfmehl vermischte(funktioniert sehr gut).


viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Sebi888 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Vorkurzem hab ich diese schöne Brasse gefangen...

Hatte 3,3 kg 


Gruß Sebi


----------



## Hackersepp (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Neben 20 schönen Rotaugen ( 22cm - 28cm) und 5 stattlichen Brachsen ging mir noch dieser wunderschöne seltene Gast an den Haken: Eine 50er Nase


----------



## Sargblei (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War heute eigentlich auf Aal aus am Pumpwerk.
An den Haken ging allerdings ne 30er Nase.
Ist ne Premiere .... ne Nase hatte ich vorher noch nie am Haken.
Die hatte sich den Aalhaken so dermassen durchs Maul gezogen , dat ich den abgekniffen habe.


----------



## Molke-Drink (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Wir waren Freitag in Holland Wettfischen....
26 Koppeln,12 Stunden fischen..wir hatten nach einer verdammt bitterklaten Nacht den 5 Platz mit ca.1680g mein ich^^
Der erste hatte 41 Kilo|bigeyes Naja wir saßen auf platz 4 der auf platz 1 hatte die 41 Kilo und der Fisch wanderte und blieb bei ihm anscheind stehen....


----------



## Molke-Drink (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

UNd heute nochmal ein bischen Feedern,zwar scheiß wetter aber die Brassen haben gebissen! :k


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil !

War vor 3 Wochen mal 3 Stündchen feedern,eine Rute und ganz locker gefeedert
Ergebnis 2schöne Brassen von 2 und 2.5kg.

Nebenbei habe ich nen Stock genommen und nen Fertighaken an die Spitze geknotet.Eine Made Drauf und nach 10 minuten ca 30Rapfen von 5-10cm 

Leider No Fotos


----------



## Molke-Drink (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War heute mit der neuen Magic Master Feeder von Cormoran 3 Stunden Feedern,privatteich.


----------



## Krüger82 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War gestern ein bißchen mit der 5m stippe unterwegs und wollte kleine rotaugen und brassen ziehen!!! Gelang mir auch ganz gut, 103 fische kamen raus!!! Doch dann kam fisch 104, ein 8,8 kg schwerer karpfen!!! Unverhofft auf das sehr feine gerät!Nach ca. einer stunde drill und nachdem mir ein passender kescher gebracht wurde schaffte ich es den karpfen zu landen! An dem feinen gerät (16 haken, 0,12 vorfach) war das echt nicht einfach!!!

Mfg


----------



## tenchhunter (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War heute mit meinem Bruder fischen........und er hat mich in Grund und Boden geangelt *schäm*, trotzdem möchte ich euch dieses Bild nicht vorenthalten.
Das sind 12 Brachsen, 6 Schleien, 4 Giebel und ein Karpfen....und das in 5 Stunden,einfach der Hammer!!!!


----------



## boot (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War noch einer auf Friedfisch die Tage?????


----------



## Bream'er (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War letzte woch los an der diemel talsperre haben nicht schlecht gebissen aber wo bei ich mit der match rute und mit der stippe kein blumen topf gewonnen hätte (hab beides versucht ) aber am besten lief es auf die feeder rute waren leider fasst alles nur kleine 
wobei die hecht den futterplatz oft lehr gehalten haben und 
die fisch geklaut haben :c


----------



## boot (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Bream'er schrieb:


> War letzte woch los an der diemel talsperre haben nicht schlecht gebissen aber wo bei ich mit der match rute und mit der stippe kein blumen topf gewonnen hätte (hab beides versucht ) aber am besten lief es auf die feeder rute waren leider fasst alles nur kleine
> wobei die hecht den futterplatz oft lehr gehalten haben und
> die fisch geklaut haben :c


Naja aber dein fang ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern#6 mit welchen ködern hattest du gefischt,und welches vorfutter hast du benutzt???


----------



## Bream'er (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

probiert hab ich mit maden caster mais hanf und wurm 
wobei ich bei zwei maden geblieben bin obwohl ic hab und zu mit mais pur auf die match rute gefüttert habe hat nichts gebracht 
mein futter bestand aus 
2 teilen JVS Rotauge 
1 teil JVS Rotauge Schwarz 
1 teil JVS Bream 
1/2 bis 1 teil panirmehl (wobei ich das nur benutzt hab weil ich führ mein opa mit futter machen durfte / musste )
wenig Mosella mystery mix 
dazu noch in gering teil maden mais und hanf


----------



## boot (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

|kopfkratO ha was für ein Aufwand und das nur für Weißfisch,aber euer Fang war ja auch nicht schlecht|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bream'er (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

tja so ist das halt aber für mic hist das fast kein aufwand mehr sondern normal (richtiger aufwand ist ein halbne liter caster selber zu machen find ich ) aber es lohnt sich da ich so meien neue rollen , keschersatb und einige neu montagen prima testen konnte 
und so was geht meiner meinung nach am besten wen die fische gut beißen 
aber man hat auch einen deutlichen unterschied gespürt zu den anderen anglern wobei die schon länger da waren und trotzdem nicht besser gefangen ahebn am ende des tags

aber alles im allen hta sich das bisscehn aufwand vollkommen gelohnt den wir wurden mit einem sehr guten fang gelohnt (obwohl das wetter zuwünschen gelassen hat )


----------



## boot (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ich möchte auch auf Weißfisch aber ich  habe  keine Zeit weil meine Hochzeit vor der Tür steht.


----------



## Mike85 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hier mal ein paar schöne Barben aus NRW. 63cm und 59cm.


----------



## King Wetzel (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri


----------



## boot (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar schöne Barben aus NRW.


 Da wird man ja neidisch gg ich muss auch mal nach NRW zum Barbenangeln. Petri#6


----------



## ronald7 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Petri!

War gestern 4h mit meinem Vater angeln und zeige euch nun die ersten Bilder von mir in diesem Forum.

1 Karpfen und 2 Forellen wurden gefangen. Eine Forelle wurde mitgenommen da sie den Köder geschluckt hatte.


----------



## boot (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



ronald7 schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> War gestern 4h mit meinem Vater angeln und zeige euch nun die ersten Bilder von mir in diesem Forum.
> 
> 1 Karpfen und 2 Forellen wurden gefangen. Eine Forelle wurde mitgenommen da sie den Köder geschluckt hatte.


Na Petri die schauen gut aus mach weiter so#6


----------



## boot (25. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War keiner zu fischen???


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

War am Sonntag den ganzen Tag am Warmwassereinlauf am Rhein. Ohne Fang war es nicht - ein 7 cm Gründling auf Rotwurm:vik:. Ist natürlich wieder frei#:. Friedfische hat an dem Tag keiner gefangen#c


----------



## boot (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> War am Sonntag den ganzen Tag am Warmwassereinlauf am Rhein. Ohne Fang war es nicht - ein 7 cm Gründling auf Rotwurm:vik:. Ist natürlich wieder frei#:. Friedfische hat an dem Tag keiner gefangen#c


 Hast bestimmt von deinen Großen fang ein Bild gemacht:qaber Petri#6


----------



## ExoriLukas (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,
Habe diese Fische ( Döbel und Rotaugen ) vor 1,1/2 Monaten gefangen.Haben alle auf aufgepeppte vanillemaden mit 14er Rotaugenhaken gebissen.Als Futter habe ich 1KG Maismehl+Maden genommen.War das erste mal am Fluss stippe.
Der Döbel biss beim Aalansitz auf Grund ( tauwurm ).

Frohe Weihnachten,
Gruß ExoriLukas


----------



## Terraxx (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2008*

Ph!
ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenn ich meine Prüfung machen darf 
Dieses jahr hatte ich aber im Somemr mal innerhalb von einer Stunde so 40 fette Rotaugen und Rotfedern, alle kamen wieder frei  Aber man hätte bestimmt was draus machen können, da so 2-4 bestimmt so 30cm hatten, habe leider keine Fotos gemacht, wird sich aber bald ändern 
Ab 2009 gibts im neuem Thread ne Menge Fotos von mir, versprochen


----------

